

Old iPod cables magically works with iPhones and iPad now.  Was it just me? - thewileyone

One of the things that pissed me off when I got my 3GS was that I couldn't reuse my old iPod cables so I had to rebuy new sets of cables for the car, office, etc.<p>Yesterday, I was about throw these old cables away but, out of sheer boredom, decided to plug them in to see if they would work.  Voila!  3GS and iPad works with the old cables now.<p>Is this happening for others as well?
======
RBerenguel
How old an iPod? I have an iPod Nano (the almost squarish version with video,
not the long one, I don't remember the generation) and the cable was almost
the same as my iPod Touch's (it just had clipping, I don't know why).

~~~
thewileyone
1st gen Ipod Video

------
stretchwithme
Some women at the airport asked me to charge her new ipod with my 5 yo cable
and it fit right in. I was pretty shocked.

